# my buck is making noises like a birds



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

i have 3 bucks what live together there is a fawn a white and a black an tan the black and tan has always been a bit bossy but lately he has gotten worse so we had to make the decision to take the black and tan out so we did and everything was good the fawn was ok and so was the black and tan but the white has been making noises that i have never herd befor its like a cheeping noises that a bird would make i think he is calling for the black and tan but i dont no what do you think he is doing???thx


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Often chirping noises are indications of upper respiratory infections in mice. He may need to be treated with antibiotics and should probably be checked by a vet.


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

ok thank you very much i will check it out,x


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

You're welcome! You can hold him up by your ear to see if you can hear any rattling noises or labored breathing.


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

k thx will do that right now,x


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

its all stopped now do you think it could be the hay we put in because it is the first time we have given it to them or could it be the new bedding because we have just cleaned there cages out??


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

They will often symptoms if they are not comfortable with you because in the wild the sick ones are the first to be "picked off." It could be the new hay, especially if it was dusty.


----------



## meme mouse (May 27, 2010)

i think it must be the hay because he squeeks to come out and allways wants to be around me since one of my other mice past away and he trys to clime up my arm when i go to put him in


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

A couple of my boys make chirping noises on a regular basis - they've done so since they were babies and don't have any type of infection. They seem to make a clicking sound when they get a respiratory infection.


----------

